# 921 Installation Questions



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

I currently have a PVR 721 and 501 hooked up to a Legacy Quad. I plan to retire the 501 and hook up just the 921 & 721. I will most likely have the 921 before I am able to get a Superdish. Will I be able to run the 921 & 721 using my current setup? Will the 921 function properly or does it require a 2nd dish or a Superdish to operate? I know I will not be able to watch HDTV without the Superdish but will I be able to watch standard definition TV in the meantime with my current setup?

Also, when I eventually get the Superdish will it come with the proper LNB to run a 921 & 721 together or do I have to buy a switch or some other accessory?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I believe the Superdish will come with everything you need. It has a Quad Dishpro, you will use 2 inputs for the 921, and 2 inputs for the 721.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The superdish will probably be available before the 921 is available and will cost $200 or less when ordered together.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

boba said:


> The superdish will probably be available before the 921 is available and will cost $200 or less when ordered together.


Didn't I read that the free Superdish deal and the 921 would both be available on Nov 1?


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> Didn't I read that the free Superdish deal and the 921 would both be available on Nov 1?


According to a supplier the 921 won't be available until December.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> According to a supplier the 921 won't be available until December.


Ahh right on schedule for a january release!!!!!


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Ahh right on schedule for a january release!!!!!


Read the other thread that says the 921 is still on schedule for November. Bob, it seems your animosity toward Dish grows with each of your posts.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

Rightly so. And it's hard to say who is the lesser of the two evils, DirecTV (with Tivo) or Dish. Each has their downside, and upside. Although, over the last year, it's hard to say there is such a thing as an upside with Dish. Repeatedly they promise, don't deliver, decline ever having said anything, always say "you're the first to report such a thing", and the list goes on. I'd pay double the price of the 721, or even 921, if there WERE a reliable satellite provider out there, that has reliable equipment and fixes their problems ASAP. And I really don't want to go back to using my 8' dish.

While some may not have had problems with their 721's, some of us have had them repeatedly. And I'm quite sure that even more our out there that just deal with it. There is no such thing as tech support at Dish. Unless, of course, you want to hire people to just deny there ever has been or is such a problem. Plenty of them at Dish.

I was hyped about considering getting a 921. Yet, if it's as reliable as the 721 (software and hardware), I'd sooner look elsewhere. I don't believe in paying good money for something that obviously the company doesn't care about.


----------

